# Schullaptop - 500 €



## Underworld (3. August 2009)

*Schullaptop - 500 €*

Hi,
ich suche einen Laptop für die Schule.

Infrage kommen nur Laptops von 10 - 15 Zoll und im Preissegment um die 500 €.

Auf dem Laptop sollen Office 07, Firefox und Windows 7 flüssig laufen, mehr Anforderungen habe ich nicht.

Überlegt hab ich mir bereits:
Dell Vostro 1520-Notebook
Der ist mir jedoch leider fast zu teuer, weil ich auf jeden Fall einen größeren Akku dafür haben möchte, am ende komm ich dann auf 530 Euro

Notebooks Aspire Timeline 1810T-352G25N (schwarz)

Scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein, nur hat der meiner Meinung nach nen zu schlecht CPU 


Ansonsten habe ich mir noch überlegt nen Netbook zu kaufen.

Windows 7 müsste ja auf denen laufen und Office 07 und Firefox sind dann ja bestimmt auch kein Problem.

Was meint ihr? großen Laptop oder Netbook?

Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar andere Vorschläge?

danke flo


----------



## midnight (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Warum brauchst du unbedingt Windows7? Außerdem muss W7 erstmal draußen sein, bevor du es installieren kannst 

Zum surfen und Office'n (geiles Wort) reicht das Timeline auch, außerdem hat ne brachiale Akkulaufzeit.


so far


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

die CPU beim acer is da nich so dolle, dafür spart die halt strom, so dass du ne super akkulaufzeit hast. für office & co reicht das aber trotzdem. 

11zoll is aber auch recht klein - wenn du nen größeren nimmst, kriegst du mehr leistung für das geld.

ansonsten kann ich dir auch samsung empfehlen, die sind immer ganz gut, und der hier hat auch immerhin bis zu 5std akku: Notebooks Samsung R519-Aura T3400 Sannie und nen dualcore, zwar nen was älteren, aber auf jeden fall besser als der im acer. und wiegt nur 2,55kg, was bei 15,4 schon "leicht" ist.


----------



## Underworld (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Hi,
ich hab noch ein bisschen geforscht.

Mir ist noch der HP Compaq 6735s (NA761ES)(Notebook) - Test - CHIP Online über den Weg gelaufen

und den Dell Inspiron™1545 (N0054505) aufgewertet für zusätzliche 20 € mit einem 6 Zellenakku (für 499)
Dell Inspiron 15-Notebook - Produktdetails

436,13 €     19,00%     518,99 €     
Gesamtlieferkosten     24,37 €     19,00%     29,00 €     
Liefergebührermäßigung     -24,37 €     19,00%     -29,00 €     
Details anzeigen    Details anzeigen
Gesamtpreis     436,13 €         518,99 €     

Was hat es mit dem 169 € Rabatt bis zum 9. August auf sich? Ist das nur Verarsche oder warum ist der so hoch?


Was sagt ihr zu den beiden Laptops? Ich glaube beim ersten ist kein Betriebssystem dabei oder?


----------



## grubsnek (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Wie wärs mit einen Asus Eee PC? Der 1101HA zum Beispiel hat eine Akkulaufzeit von 9,5 Stunden.
In der letzten PCGH war ein Test von Note- und Netbooks drin. Bei den Netbooks hat der Asus Eee den Testsieg abgeräumt, ich weiß jetzt aber leider nicht mehr, welches Modell das genau war.

Ob man auf einen solchen Asus Gerät Win7 installieren kann, weiß ich nicht. Windows XP soll aber funktionieren.


----------



## Underworld (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Der Intel Atom™  Z520 1,33 GHz ist doch ein singlecore?
Ach, ich geh morgen oder am mittwoch einfach noch mal zum Mediamarkt und schau mir die Netbooks an


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

netbooks sind halt echt schwach. da hast du teils schon probleme, dass vista läuft. und arbeiten kannst du bei den kleinen dingern auch nicht, das würd ich echt nur als lösung NUR für unterwegs nehmen. mein bruder wollte für 6 monate australien-auslandssemester ein netbook mitnehmen, nach 2 wochen hat er es verflucht und is an desktopPC-terminals der uni gegangen...


----------



## Underworld (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Hi,
mir ist gerade der Laptop über den weg gelaufen

was sagt ihr dazu:

Notebooks4Students LENOVO G530 *AUGUST-KNALLER!* - 4 students -


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Ist doch super für den Preis.


----------



## Underworld (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Hi,
danke für die Antwort.

Ich finde die Akkulaufzeit bei dem Laptop leider sehr bescheiden, gibts da eine möglichkeit den Akku aufzurüsten?

ansonsten hab ich noch den gefunden:
Notebooks ASUS X5DIJ-SX018L [Preisknaller]


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Jep, das Asus kannst du auch nehmen, ist aber 16:9 wenn ich das richtig lese.


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

ich habe gestern auf der t-online Seite gelesen, dass irgendwo, weiß nicht mehr, ich meine HP Lapis für Schüler, Studenten usw für 299,00 € verkauft werden.

schau da mal nach.


----------



## Underworld (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

hi,
danke für die Antworten.

Wie viel kosten so ein Akku zum aufrüsten?

wegen den 299 €
Notebooksbilliger bietet für Schüler, Auszubis und Studenten 1000 Notebooks für 299 Euro an - Notebook, HP 550, Netbook

Überzeugend ist der Laptop aber nicht, finde ich. Vor allem ohne Windows


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Aber für deine Zwecke reicht es ja und eine Windows Lizenz hat immer einer noch irgendwo liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

akkus kosten je nach notbeook 70-120€. es gibt auch billigere, aber das is bei 15,4ern eher selten. 

bei dem HP-studentenangebot soll der akku aber 4,5std halten - reicht das nicht? 


is natürlich auch die frage, ob du überhaupt einen ergattern kannst.


----------



## Underworld (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Hi,
der Schulanfang rückt immer näher und ich habe immer noch keinen Laptop.

Jedoch, habe ich mich mittlerweile auf diesen Laptop festgelegt:

Notebooks4Students LENOVO G530 - 4 students -

Ich denke das ist eine ganz gut Wahl. Da kann ich ja kaum was falsch machen, oder?

Was mir aber noch ein paar Kopfschmerzen macht, ist das Upgrade Programm auf Windows 7.
Es gibt überall diese tollen "Windows 7 Berechtigt" Buttons und Infoseiten, jedoch finde ich da nirgendswo genauere Infos. NB.de schreibt, man soll sich an die Hersteller wenden, jedoch finde ich auf der Seite von Lenovo auf nichts genaueres. 
Kann mir da jemand genauere Infos geben?


----------



## riedochs (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Schreib mal Lenovo an, deren Support ist nicht schlecht. Was mich perönlich an dem Lenovo stören würde ist das die nur Mono Sound verbauen..
Ansonsten kannst du dir die hier mal anschauen: 
Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6545, Celeron-M 585 2.16GHz, 2048MB, 160GB, ohne Betriebssystem (V6545MXAH4DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400, Pentium Dual-Core T2390 1.86GHz, 2048MB, 160GB, ohne Betriebssystem (M9400MX000DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6535, Pentium Dual-Core T4200 2.00GHz, 2048MB, 160GB, Windows Vista Home Premium (V6535MPYL3DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Underworld (8. September 2009)

*AW: Schullaptop - 500 €*

Hi,
viele Dank für deine Tipps. Ich werde sie mir morgen mal anschauen.

Mono Sound stört mich nicht wirklich. Zum Musikhören/ Video schauen soll der Laptop nicht gedacht sein.

Ich glaub ich auf Lenovo schon was gefunden, man kann sich hier Windows® 7 GRATIS-Upgrade-Programm dafür anmelden.
Jedoch läd schon die 3te Seite vom Updatenprogramm nicht mehr auf meinen Browsern...


----------

